# Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2012)



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jul 2012 às 21:49)

*Re: Seguimento Ásia 2012*

*Época 2012*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Pacífico ocidental não tem datas oficiais mas a maioria dos ciclones forma-se entre Maio e Novembro. 







*Trajectos mais comuns*
Trajectos 1980-2005


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jul 2012 às 23:33)

*Re: Seguimento Ásia 2012*

Tufão Vicente: A tempestade sofreu uma rápida intensificação nas últimas 12 horas e passou de categoria 1 para 4 na escala Saffir–Simpson. Vicente está a fazer landfall no sul da China atualmente. Na cidade de Hong Kong foi registrada uma rajada de vento de pouco mais de 130 km/h.

Imagens de radar: http://www.hko.gov.hk/wxinfo/radars/radar.htm

Vídeo feito em Hong Kong:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDOVANg-yCg&feature=player_embedded"]10è™Ÿé¢¨ç￾ƒæœ€å¼·ä¸€åˆ»@ç´…ç£¡ç¢¼é**      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jul 2012 às 23:53)

Rajada de vento de 193 km/h em Ngong Ping.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jul 2012 às 13:57)

Category 4 Typhoon Vicente making landfall near Hong Kong: MTSAT-2 IR images


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2012 às 11:59)

*Pelo menos sete mortos devido ao tufão Saola*

Pelo menos sete pessoas morreram e mais de 20 mil foram forçadas a deixar as suas casas nas Filipinas devido à passagem do tufão Saola pelo arquipélago, informaram as autoridades locais. Há ainda várias pessoas desaparecidas, segundo a Protecção Civil das Filipinas. 
O tufão causou nos últimos três dias fortes chuvas e inundações na capital, Manila, e em sete províncias do norte do arquipélago que estão a afetar cerca de 40 mil pessoas. O Governo ordenou a retirada de cerca de 20 mil pessoas de áreas junto à costa. 
Os fortes ventos, que atingem os 120 quilómetros por hora com rajadas de 150 quilómetros por hora, e as chuvas registadas devido à passagem do tufão causaram danos em várias infraestruturas e em dezenas de habitações, bem como o cancelamento de cerca de 20 voos e o encerramento de escolas. 
O Saola deverá dirigir-se para Taiwan no final da semana, de acordo com os serviços de meteorologia de Manila. 

RTP


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2012 às 23:26)

*Tufão varre Taiwan*


euronewspt


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Ago 2012 às 00:37)

Na China, Damrey e Soala estão fazendo landfall neste momento. A décima segunda tempestade da temporada se formou hoje e pelas previsões atuais também fará landfall na China.

Ontem





Hoje


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Ago 2012 às 19:32)

Tufão Tembin já está provocando fortes chuvas em Taiwan.





http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/observe/radar/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2012 às 01:31)

Tembin provocou acumulados de chuva de mais de 500 mm em Taiwan


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2012 às 01:35)

Bolaven próximo da categoria 5


----------



## irpsit (26 Ago 2012 às 23:03)

É de facto uma "beleza" metereológica. Se bem que irá causar muitos estragos.

Esta época de furacões no Pacífico Oeste está muito intensa. É o segundo duo de tufões consideráveis a atingir Taiwan e Japão em poucas semanas.

Vejam a imagem mias recente do Bolaven e Tembin, com o Bolaven próximo da categoria 5, e a arrastar o Tembin para trás novamente, numa interacção que é rara em furacões.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/hurricane/west-pacific


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Set 2012 às 02:17)

Tufão Sanba se fortaleceu para categoria 5. A tempestade segue em direção a ilha japonesa de Okinawa e as Coreias.


----------



## CptRena (27 Set 2012 às 13:53)

TY Jelawat

Que bixo 

Um olho que mete medo

Características:

20,2°N 124,4°E
Pressure: 920hPa
Max.Winds: 100kt
Trajectory: NNW @ 7kt


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Dez 2012 às 23:22)

Tufão Bopha se fortaleceu rapidamente e está próximo da categoria 5 na escala Saffir–Simpson.
A tormenta segue em direção a Palau e Filipinas.


----------



## stormy (1 Dez 2012 às 23:40)

Á latitude 5 ou 6ºN?

Geralmente a essa latitude tão baixa o efeito de coriolis é insignificante, e torna-se dificil os ciclones tropicais adquirirem intensidade e organização a um ritmo muito grande, e mesmo só raramente atingem categorias acima de 3..

Mas em alguns casos, em que há perturbações pré existentes com vorticidade associada, podem-se formar sistemas bem perto do Equador..


----------



## Norther (5 Dez 2012 às 10:07)

Filipinas: Tufão faz mais de 200 mortos
As inundações e os deslizamentos de terras causados pelo tufão ‘Bopha’ no sul das Filipinas já provocaram mais de 200 vítimas mortais e cerca de 120 mil deslocados, de acordo com o último balanço das autoridades. 
9h07Nº de votos (0) Comentários (0)



A quase totalidade das vítimas mortais foi registada nas províncias de Valle de Compostela e Davao Oriental, no leste da ilha de Mindanao, onde o tufão atingiu a terra na terça-feira com ventos de cerca de 175 quilómetros por hora e chuvas intensas.
O tenente-coronel Lyndon Paniza disse à AFP que 142 pessoas morreram e 241 foram dadas como desaparecidas na localidade de New Bataan, na ilha de de Mindanao.
O tufão ‘Bopha’, baptizado de ‘Pablo’ pelos meteorologistas filipinos, é o mais forte registado este ano no arquipélago das Filipinas.
A manter a rota actual e segundo a carta da tempestade disponível no Observatório de Hong Kong, o ‘Bopha’ irá continuar a subir em direcção ao continente chinês entrando em terra num ponto a cerca de 200 a 400 quilómetros a este de Macau e Hong Kong.
Em média, as Filipinas são atingidas anualmente por cerca de 20 tufões. O ‘Bopha’ é o 16.º de 2012.
Em 2011, o país foi abalado por 11 tufões, que provocaram mais de 1.500 mortos e afectaram cerca de 10% da população.

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n.../mundo/filipinas-tufao-faz-mais-de-200-mortos


----------



## Norther (5 Dez 2012 às 10:11)

Imagem divulgada pela Nasa nesta terça-feira (40 mostra o tufão Bopha no domingo (2) (Foto: AP)








Fotos:

http://noticias.uol.com.br/album/2012/12/04/tufao-bopha-devasta-sul-das-filipinas.htm


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Dez 2012 às 19:18)

stormy disse:


> Á latitude 5 ou 6ºN?
> 
> Geralmente a essa latitude tão baixa o efeito de coriolis é insignificante, e torna-se dificil os ciclones tropicais adquirirem intensidade e organização a um ritmo muito grande, e mesmo só raramente atingem categorias acima de 3..
> 
> Mas em alguns casos, em que há perturbações pré existentes com vorticidade associada, podem-se formar sistemas bem perto do Equador..


Bopha e o tufão mais forte a atingir a Ilha de Mindanoa, Filipinas desde o tufão Mike, a 22 anos atrás.
Bopha também é o segundo tufão mais ao sul já registrado no Pacífico Oeste e o segundo mais forte já registrado nesta latitude.

Bopha se fortaleceu hoje rapidamente de TS para categoria 3, agora o tufão ameaça a Ilha de Luzon, norte das Filipinas.
Bopha parece estar passando pelo ciclo de substituição da parede do olho.







Bopha hoje de madrugada.


----------

